#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  NEEDED: An apartment finder in Chiang Mai

## bustak

I did a google search to find out if there are any hired service in Chiang Mai to help farangs find in an apartment, & came up empty.

My 5,000 baht/month apartment doesn't fit into my budget anymore, so time to get out of dodge! My lease is up on January 15th.

So if anyone knows of any type of service like this in CM, please let me know!

----------


## friscofrankie

Almost any service you find will be finding you an apartment in that range or higher.  Not many 2500/mo places are looking to hire agents and agents are really into working very hard for the one month commission.  

If you're looking for a cheap 2500 - 3000 month place with or without air you're looking for a one room apt right?  
I had a two room place for a while out near Wat Jet yod; had air, internet and one English movie channel & ESPN (I think) on their UBC.  Comes with fridge and tv.  All you really need is some bedclothes to move in.  There were couple other new buildings n the same street with similar packages.  Lots of uni students and cheap food stalls/restaurants close by.  The operator there is sweet as hell.  They don;t speak much English but hey, last I remember you wanted to learn Thai anyway..

I recommend it.  Clean, close enough yet far enough.

----------


## blackgang

Chiangmai Trader News- the NorthernThailand trade & business newspaper

But if you get a place for 5K now, I dont think you will do much better unless like Frankie says, it is one room.
But these dudes do have a for rent section..

----------


## friscofrankie

I've got two houses on either side of me that are available for 4k per mo.  not sure I want a buncha farangs movin in and lowering property values, but BustaK is OK I guess.

Apartments in the range to make the move worth while (2.5 - 3K) are going to be one room affairs; some with, some without, air.  Most will have some sort of cable.

It's pretty easy to find houses for rent in the 3 - 4k range, you need transportation to drive around and look, though; and a fair bit of Thai.  I think it's a good idea to get a cheap one room Apt for the first  six months or year while you get settled in, learn your way around and learn enough Thai to start getting by (or find a live-in translator).  the one room places force you to get out and about more often I think

----------


## bustak

ah good stuff, thanks a lot guys!  :Smile:

----------


## wilder

cheap one room Apt for the first six months is good advice

----------


## plorf

I know a lot of appartments in Chiang Mai in the 2.5-5k price range. 
I can point you a few apt buildings on a map, but if you want someone to drive you around and show you the main areas and appartment buildings you might want to send me a pm, I still know a lot of people in CM.

----------


## bustak

^ actually I am OK on the home front, I moved a few months back.

Thanks a lot!

----------

